# Alloy Wheel Repairs - Bristol



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking for a decent wheel rufurbisher in or near Bristol as I've been a tool & scraped one of my lovely machined face 16" on the 500.

It's barely through the laquer but I'm getting it sorted before the winter arrives.

Anybody got any suggestions as to a GOOD place to go please?


----------



## coatezy (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm also after some good recommendations for a friend..


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not a happy bunny.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Brin Jones in Filton did my brother-in-laws Porsche GT3 split rims, and they did a very good job.

http://www.brinjones.co.uk/


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Spoke to Lepsons, Swindon last night, looking at about £90 for a repair.......:doublesho


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Spoke to Lepsons, Swindon last night, looking at about £90 for a repair.......:doublesho


How much is a new wheel from Fiat ?, can you do a deal from the dealer you bought the car from ?.

May be the better option, the only thing with having one repaired is that if it's not good enough you will 'always' see it and it WILL drive you nuts :wall: or you have to have both wheels done on the same side so they match so that's £180 so a new wheel can't cost that much can it 

If it's not much more I'd go for a new and either keep the old one or more likely sell on the bay.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

£157, so a good refurb is cheaper. From what I've seen of Lepsons they have a good reputation.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i've got similar markings like that on a used car i brought but i can't justify the cost to get them done

i can understand why so many people just buy a set of replica wheels with tyres which can cost less than a refurb


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I have had my alloy wheels repaired by 'The Hitman' who is based in Trowbridge at the back of 'Platinum' where the Renault, Nissan, Vauxhall dealers are and mostly does repairs for them. I don't have his card to hand but the guys name might be Paul?
On both occasions he did a really good job - the first time he came out and did the work on my drive and the second time I dropped off a loose wheel at Platinum. 
I think the cost was £70-£75 although I didn't have to pay on either occasion as the first wheel was damaged by the garage before delivering the car, and the second was damaged by a KwikFit fitter monkey and further damaged by their retained wheel repair monkey.

Steve O.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

+1 for Scott @ Lepsons Swindon...we use him for all the refurbs/colour swaps @ work and it's a top job everytime:thumb:


----------

